# He raised his hand and waved to the croud with building trepidation...



## Reynard (Nov 14, 2018)

Hello everyone!

I am known, around these parts anyway, as Reynard.  I am an aspiring quasi-author who is always looking for fellow like-minded individuals for advice, feedback, and fellowship... I may start to lose friends if I keep forcing them to read my hack writing.  I currently reside in the cold tundra of Alaska, just north-ish of Anchorage as my work has determined I need to live here.  It's a pleasure to have found this forum and I hope to fit in and learn all that I can from anyone willing to stand my presence or endure my fiction.

I am a big fan of Pratchet, Adams, and Twain, their works have had a large impact on my writing style and I often look to them for inspiration.  I have run out of things to say now, but feel that this post should a little longer, so I have added this sentence explaining that in an attempt pad it out a bit... I hope it worked.

Best Regards,
"R"


----------



## Darren White (Nov 14, 2018)

Welcome Reynard,  you have found yourself a forum filled with like minded individuals, just as insane inspired as you are


----------



## Reynard (Nov 14, 2018)

Hurray!  I do enjoy it when I find a people just as "inspired" as I am, it makes it harder for them to find me...


----------



## Hill.T.Manner (Nov 14, 2018)

Welcome friend, there's a great group of people here. Hope you enjoy your time here!


----------



## clark (Nov 14, 2018)

Yes, as Darren says--actually he was madly wheeling around the perimeter, just ahead of a couple of the Keepers.  He wheels faster than they can run--welcome to The Asylum.  I write poetry (which means I get one of the padded sections), but I'm also writing a couple of novels, so I dabble in the fiction sections as well.  You sound relatively lucid and goal-oriented, so we will obviously have to go to work on you to cross the threshold of madness, but we're up to the task. Let the games begin!

best
clark


----------



## Dluuni (Nov 14, 2018)

Howdy, neighbor! Looking forward to seeing what you are working on. I haven't found any writing groups here yet.


----------



## clark (Nov 14, 2018)

DLUUNI -- Hmm . . .not sure I understand.

Go to the Writing Forums main page:https://www.writingforums.com/forum.php. . . .then scroll away! All those groups you see under the various headings are WRITING GROUPS.​​

Read da Rules first.  You may have to make 30 comments before you can post yer own stuff, but the GROUPS are certainly 'there'!


And welcome aboard, neighbor indeed.​


----------



## Darren White (Nov 14, 2018)

Clark, I think Dluuni may have been joking, they settled in nicely here


----------



## Dluuni (Nov 15, 2018)

Oh, just an unfinished thought! I value the support here. I was just musing that I wished I could shove manuscript at people in person, and I haven't seen much, just a little bit northish of Anchorage. Not so much because I would value the expertise of the support more, but because I value watching people's faces when their eyes wander down the page. Many more people here to ask for help reading text! Help finishing a sheet of cookies not as much.  It is an isolating field we share. Fora like this are ever so valuable outside of a gigantic city filled with creative types.


----------



## Reynard (Nov 15, 2018)

Thank you all for the warm welcome, I am hoping to find a good workshop and maybe a Beta group to help with my various manuscripts.  As well as perhaps offer what meager assistance I can to anyone willing to endure my ignorance, I am working on that however.  

It is also good to find a fellow Alaskan here as well. *tips hat in greeting*


----------



## Reynard (Nov 15, 2018)

Dluuni... 

Have you looked into the AWG (Alaska Writers Guild), they resources and in person groups for feedback and such like.  I have been considering joining as I may be losing several relationships due to beating people to death with printed out chapters.


----------



## Dluuni (Nov 15, 2018)

Anchorage is a bit of a journey right now. Not an epic journey, but more of a short story or novelette than a flash fiction.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 15, 2018)

Dluuni said:


> Oh, just an unfinished thought! I value the support here. I was just musing that I wished I could shove manuscript at people in person, and I haven't seen much, just a little bit northish of Anchorage. Not so much because I would value the expertise of the support more, but because I value watching people's faces when their eyes wander down the page. Many more people here to ask for help reading text! Help finishing a sheet of cookies not as much.  It is an isolating field we share. Fora like this are ever so valuable outside of a gigantic city filled with creative types.



I know that feeling of watching people, it doesn't always work though. I gave a story on several sheets of A4 to a friend and he turned each page after about a second, then said 'Yes, very amusing'. I assumed he had just skimmed and tried discussing it with him, he hadn't, he had read every word. Wow.

Welcome to the forum, get those thirty posts in and we will get the chance to see your work, not hard if you explore the forum a bit.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Nov 18, 2018)

Dear Reynard,
I’m slacking, I thought I welcomed you...welcome.
I see you’re finding your way around the forums and
perhaps making new friends. By now you are well on 
your way to thirty posts but I’ll suggest for your 
consideration becoming a Friend of WF to bypass that
rule. Glad you’re settling in.


----------



## Reynard (Nov 20, 2018)

TuesdayEve said:


> Dear Reynard,
> I’m slacking, I thought I welcomed you...welcome.
> I see you’re finding your way around the forums and
> perhaps making new friends. By now you are well on
> ...



Thank you for the warm welcome, I very much appreciate it.  

I don't want to bypass the rules, I think I should lurk for a bit to get a feel for how things are done here.  The last thing I want to do is to seem pushy or jump the gun on something, especially about posting work or asking for input.

I see you're from Illinois, I have some family in the Springfield and Pawnee area.  Although I am not a big fan of the plain states, it is a nice place to live nonetheless.


----------

